# No more shop info for a few months



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since I am now laid-off (seasonal work up here in the north) I will not be able to look up info at work. Don't worry, I plan for this lay-off every winter and is one of the reasons I still do this type of work. Our shop goes from a high of about 100 techs in June to a low of 20 in January and the bosses are happy to have a few of us that "volunteer" for the lay-offs. I look to go back the end of March.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Huh? what do you mean? Does that have to do with this site?


----------

